# 500 S&W Mag Anyone???



## scrollmaster

I haven't even seen the actual pistol much less the opportunity to shoot one but have looked at the cartridge in a gunshop. Now, I like big cal pistols... shot 44's for long lotta years and recently got me a 454 casull and having fun with it if I don't shoot it too many times in an outing. But just looking at this 500 S&W cartridge brings a pain to my hands. Have any ya'll guys tried one of these 500's... and if so what's it like? Do you schedule orthopedic appt to coincide with outing to shoot? 
~ the scrollmaster ~


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I really dont think anyone has a use for one of these puppies, though I could be wrong.


----------



## scrollmaster

For my part I tend to agree. The 454 Casul turned out to be more than I figured but manageable if I don't shoot too many 454's in an outing and absolutely charming though with 45 Colts. I think Smith just didn't want to be the small guy on the block after all these years but there ain't no 500 S&W Shorts to tam'er her down. Maybe Winchester'll come out with a lever for the caliber or sumthin'.
~ the scrollmaster ~


----------



## Militant_Tiger

It is a caliber made to take out anything on the planet, but with that much weight it is not a very appeasing idea for someone who needs bear protection, and being that handguns are far less accurate than rifles it is highly unlikely that someone would take it on an african safari. Other than for show/fun I dont think these will sell very well.


----------



## dlip

i think a 500 smith&wesson would be pretty bad if they came out with it in a semi auto brush carbine or a lever action like the marlin 1894 in 44 mag, id buy one, that ammo is just too expensive


----------



## Pesticidal

I bought one last year. It isn't that bad to shoot, really. Well, except for paying for the ammo, that is...


----------



## SniperPride

Id like to keep my hand attached to my wrist, thanks. :laugh:


----------



## scrollmaster

dlip said:


> i think a 500 smith&wesson would be pretty bad if they came out with it in a semi auto brush carbine or a lever action like the marlin 1894 in 44 mag, id buy one, that ammo is just too expensive


Oh man yeah... I would love to have the lever available but don't have a distinct urge to pay nearly $900 for this in a pistol although I'm just curious enough to find someone with one so I can just see what it does.

As for ammo cost the local shops here avg about $3 a bang. Not your preferred plinker choice by any means.


----------



## jlk

I have a 500 S&W in an Encore that I use in the swamps for wild hogs. I use 400gr lead bullets and it will hammer a hog.

The barrel is 16.25" plus the brake and is a 1" bull barrel made by Mike Sirois, or On Target Technology. Since this photo was taken I have replaced the 2X scope with an Aimpoint 1000. It will allow me to get on target a little quicker.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Now the 500 in a single shot makes sense. It doesn't make a lot of sense to have such a cartridge in a multi shot handgun if it can't be managed well enough to get it back on target again.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

NEF is supposedly making a single shot for 2005, if ammo gets cheaper it could be pretty nice.


----------



## killnbucks

Wild West Guns Makes the Model 04 in a leveraction! It's badass!!!


----------



## dlip

You got a link for it?


----------



## Pesticidal

Did you think of trying wildwestguns.com ???


----------



## dlip

Thanks


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

:sniper: [/img]


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer




----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

This is a BAD *** hangun!


----------



## Bore.224

If ya need a gun to hit that hard "Use a Rifle".


----------



## The Norseman

I think the 500 and 460's are neat, even though I will never add one to 
my collection of S&W's, unless I ever won one.

What I think is really interesting is reading how S&W went about designing
and manufacturing the X frame.

I have read also, to my surprise, that they do not kick to bad.
Because of the big bore and compensaters on them.

See yah,


----------



## wyocarp

Militant_Tiger said:


> It is a caliber made to take out anything on the planet, but with that much weight it is not a very appeasing idea for someone who needs bear protection, and being that handguns are far less accurate than rifles it is highly unlikely that someone would take it on an african safari. Other than for show/fun I dont think these will sell very well.


Well, I use them for bear protection as well as bear hunting. And, when I was buying my first one, I met a guy who was also buying one that was taking it to Africa. He said that the elphants he had shot in the past were at extremely close range and felt like a pistol would work just as well. So there you go. Others have mentioned the cost of ammo. I cast and reload my own and shoot for pennies instead of dollars per shot.


----------



## Sixgunner

Several years ago I was lucky enough to go hunt on Mark Hampton's ranch Show Me Safaris during a Sixgunner.com sponsored hunt. My buddy was flying down from Alaska to attend the hunt. He said that JD Jones, owner of SSK Industries, asked him to stop by the shop to pick up a "special gun" he wanted him to try on this hunt. When we got to SSK the gun turned out to be a custom TC Encore with a 12" SSK 500 S&W barrel. I believe this was the first hog taken with this gun.

During the weekend it took 3 hogs, if I remember correctly. I have the kills on video but haven't watched it for a while. The bullet used was a 325gr Speer. One hog that was shot had a fist sized entrance and exit hole in it. When we watched the video, you could see blood come back away from the animal on impact. They came to the conclusion that the bullet lost its jacket and made such big holes. It was pretty much the same result with all the hogs taken. If I remember correctly this bullet was made for the 50AE and was really smoking out of the 500. I wish I could find a way to post the videos on the net.

Recoil with this gun wasn't really an issue.


----------



## Pesticidal

If you want some more kick to the 500, there's some 700 grain bullets available. They're the ones on the far right. They'll kick out somewhere around 1200 fps.


----------



## clampdaddy

Militant_Tiger said:


> NEF is supposedly making a single shot for 2005, if ammo gets cheaper it could be pretty nice.


The local gun shop in my area has one on the shelf. I'm tempted to buy it but I know that as soon as I do somebody will come out with a repeater in 500.


----------

